# Υπηρεσίες μετάφρασης αναζητά το Υπουργείο Παιδείας



## daeman (Apr 22, 2016)

Η υπηρεσία μας (Διεύθυνση Ευρωπαϊκών και Διεθνών Θεμάτων, τμήμα Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης), ως η Ελληνική Μονάδα του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικτύου «ΕΥΡΥΔΙΚΗ», στο πλαίσιο των συμβατικών της υποχρεώσεων με τον Εκτελεστικό Οργανισμό Εκπαίδευσης, Οπτικοακουστικών Θεμάτων και Πολιτισμού (EACEA) της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής έτους 2016 (απόφαση χρηματοδότησης αρ. 2016-0138/001-001), υποχρεούται να προβεί στις κάτωθι μεταφράσεις: 

1) από την αγγλική στην ελληνική γλώσσα των μελετών με τους ακόλουθους τίτλους: 

α) *Comparative Overview on Instruction Time in Full-time Compulsory Education in Europe – 2015/16* 
β) *Languages in Secondary Education: An Overview of National Tests in Europe 2014/15 *
γ) *Entrepreneurship Education *

2) από την ελληνική στην αγγλική γλώσσα *αποσπασμάτων από την Eurypedia* (η υπηρεσία μας βρίσκεται στη διαδικασία επικαιροποίησης των κειμένων). 

Το ανώτατο συνολικό ύψος του προϋπολογισμού που διατίθεται για τις ως άνω υπηρεσίες μετάφρασης ανέρχεται στο ποσό των €17.559,99, συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ. Ειδικότερα, το ανώτατο ύψος του προϋπολογισμού για την εργασία (1α) αντιστοιχεί σε €1.200,00, το ανώτατο ύψος του προϋπολογισμού για την εργασία (1β) αντιστοιχεί σε €2.533,33, το ανώτατο ύψος του προϋπολογισμού για την εργασία (1γ) αντιστοιχεί σε €9.333,33, και το ανώτατο ύψος του προϋπολογισμού για την εργασία (2) αντιστοιχεί σε €4.493,33. 
...
Ύστερα από τα ανωτέρω, η υπηρεσία μας καλεί τους προσκληθέντες και κάθε άλλο ενδιαφερόμενο να μας υποβάλλει προσφορά είτε για το σύνολο των εργασιών (1α,β,γ και 2) είτε για μια εκ των δυο. 
...
Οι υποβαλλόμενες ή οι ταχυδρομικά αποστελλόμενες προσφορές πρέπει να περιέλθουν στο ΥΠ.Π.Ε.Θ. και να λάβουν αριθμό εισερχομένου από το Κεντρικό Πρωτόκολλο του ΥΠ.Π.Ε.Θ., μέχρι την 6η Μαίου 14:00 μ.μ. 
...
Η παρούσα πρόσκληση βρίσκεται δημοσιευμένη στην ιστοσελίδα του Υπουργείου Παιδείας, Έρευνας και Θρησκευμάτων www.minedu.gov.gr (κατηγορία: διαγωνισμοί έργων/συμβάσεις) καθώς και στο Κεντρικό Ηλεκτρονικό Μητρώο Δημοσίων Συμβάσεων στην ηλεκτρονική Διεύθυνση www.eprocurement.gov.gr της Γενικής Γραμματείας Εμπορίου. 
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να επικοινωνούν για περισσότερες πληροφορίες στα τηλέφωνα 2103443443, 3443175 και στο ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο eurydice @ minedu.gov.gr.


http://www.minedu.gov.gr/publications/docs2016/Πρόσκληση_Μεταφράσεις__2016-signed.pdf
[16PROC004266448 2016-04-21]


----------



## rogne (Apr 22, 2016)

Όλο και καλύτερες γίνονται αυτές οι προκηρύξεις... Εμ δεν υπάρχει (κλασικά) προσδιορισμός όγκου λέξεων για τα κείμενα για τα οποία ζητείται συνολικη προσφορά (από αγγλικά προς ελληνικά, ως εκ θαύματος υπάρχει πρόβλεψη προσφοράς ανά λέξη για τα αντίστροφα), εμ τώρα υπάρχει και... λίστα προνομιακών παραληπτών της προκήρυξης (διάφορες μεταφραστικές εταιρείες, στην τελευταία σελίδα του pdf). Και, καλά, για τον όγκο των κειμένων, ας πούμε πως όποιος ψάχνει βρίσκει. Για τον "πίνακα αποδεκτών", τι να πούμε; "Ευχαριστούμε για την ειλικρίνεια τουλάχιστον"; Ή κάτι στο πιο α λα φρανσέζ;


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2016)

rogne said:


> ... Ή κάτι στο πιο α λα φρανσέζ;



Dissémination contre la monopolisation.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 22, 2016)

rogne said:


> Όλο και καλύτερες γίνονται αυτές οι προκηρύξεις... Εμ δεν υπάρχει (κλασικά) προσδιορισμός όγκου λέξεων για τα κείμενα για τα οποία ζητείται συνολικη προσφορά (από αγγλικά προς ελληνικά, ως εκ θαύματος υπάρχει πρόβλεψη προσφοράς ανά λέξη για τα αντίστροφα), εμ τώρα υπάρχει και... λίστα προνομιακών παραληπτών της προκήρυξης (διάφορες μεταφραστικές εταιρείες, στην τελευταία σελίδα του pdf). Και, καλά, για τον όγκο των κειμένων, ας πούμε πως όποιος ψάχνει βρίσκει. Για τον "πίνακα αποδεκτών", τι να πούμε; "Ευχαριστούμε για την ειλικρίνεια τουλάχιστον"; Ή κάτι στο πιο α λα φρανσέζ;



Πάντως κι εγώ μόλις τώρα έκανα ανάλυση της μίας έκθεσης μες στην καχυποψία για την τιμή, και τελικά είναι καλή για τα δεδομένα τέτοιων διαγωνισμών, βγαίνει κάτι λιγότερο από 0,08€/λέξη πρωτοτύπου, προ ΦΠΑ.


----------



## rogne (Apr 22, 2016)

Δύο παρατηρήσεις γι' αυτό το τελευταίο: α) Ο διαγωνισμός είναι μειοδοτικός, οπότε η τιμή αυτή είναι ταβάνι, και θεωρητικά πάτος δεν υπάρχει. β) Από την άλλη, αν το υπουργείο θεωρεί την άνωθεν καρτελοποίηση, ή ξέρω 'γω κάτι τέτοιο, ως την καλύτερη μέθοδο διεξαγωγής τέτοιων διαγωνισμών, πρακτικά πάτος υπάρχει και παραϋπάρχει, και λογικά δεν θα απέχει και πολύ απ' την τιμή-ταβάνι. Και ας μη γράψω τη λεξούλα που σκέφτομαι τώρα για επίλογο.

ΥΓ[email protected] daeman: πρεφερανσιέλ, σε κάθε περίπτωση...


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2016)

rogne said:


> ... ΥΓ[email protected] daeman: πρεφερανσιέλ, σε κάθε περίπτωση...



Μα εννοούσα αυτό το ντισεμινασιόν, εδώ, κόντρα στο ολιγοπωλιζασιόν που κάνει προμοσιόν το ΥπΑλήθ.
Πρεφερανσιέλ ραπορτέ.


----------

